# Pheasants



## Timber2005 (Jul 8, 2005)

Been hunting pheasants in ND for several years now with a group of friends. When I hunt in SD we hunt the parrie grass fields and in ND we have stuck to dried up ponds and that type of structure. Question is, generally do the wide open fields hold birds or is the grass not thick enough.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Timber2005 said:


> Been hunting pheasants in ND for several years now with a group of friends. When I hunt in SD we hunt the parrie grass fields and in ND we have stuck to dried up ponds and that type of structure. Question is, generally do the wide open fields hold birds or is the grass not thick enough.


They do hold a lot of birds. Only downside, if you have a small party, it's hard to cover a large field. As it gets later in the year, they will simply outrun you, you may get lucky, but more often than not it will be a long shot.

If you have a large party it should work pretty good.


----------

